# Member List Pruned



## Bob Hubbard

With the move to a new server, it makes sense to streamline things.

As a result, I have deleted all accounts that have been inactive 6 months or more, and closed all accounts that have been inactive for 4+ months.
This has resulted in about 2,000 accounts either being pruned or closed.

Remember, for your MT account to stay active, you must login at least once every 30 or so days, even if you don't post.

Thank you.


----------



## mantis

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> With the move to a new server, it makes sense to streamline things.
> 
> As a result, I have deleted all accounts that have been inactive 6 months or more, and closed all accounts that have been inactive for 4+ months.
> This has resulted in about 2,000 accounts either being pruned or closed.
> 
> Remember, for your MT account to stay active, you must login at least once every 30 or so days, even if you don't post.
> 
> Thank you.


 there are sites where you can put your account on hold for a preset period like 2, 4, 6, or 8 weeks or something like that... say we cant login in a month what can we do to keep the account?


----------



## arnisador

Does that leave the 2,215 indicated on the main page? Not entirely sure how things are counted...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Mantis,
  Normally, I run this every couple of months, if I remember to do it. The first pass is to move inactive accounts to "closed" status. Closed simply means it can't post/pm/email. We reopen closed accounts on request.

Once a year, (if I get around to it, last prune was 18+ months ago) I'll clear out long-time closed accounts. The normal cutoff time is 6-12 months. I figure, if you haven't come back in 6 months, you're probably not.

By doing this, we save storage space (PM's can add up), processing time (system no longer has to send  birthday greetings, topic notifications, etc) as well as maintain a closer to actual active membership count. I hate visiting sites with 40,000 members listed, but only 5 posters.  This also reopens old handles for reuse by new members.

Anyone who's account is deleted like this is usually welcome to sign up again.



Arni,
 2,215 is the current tally of accounts.


----------

